# A.Lange & Söhne



## amine

Hey good folks, just wanted to share the news with you on the Hi-end forum, got this new baby today from my AD, i'm in love with the german watchmaking, hope you won't mind the quick and dirty pics i took especially for you my friends :-!;-)


----------



## Watchbreath

:-! A big congrats on that one, now I'll have to give you my shipping 
address.


----------



## Janne

IMO superior to any PP!


----------



## crabman

You had yourself a merry Xmas or rather holiday considering the date I guess. Congrats.


----------



## ulackfocus

Sweet addition! The Germans do offset dials better than anyone.


----------



## kiwidj

Huge congratulations, Amine! What a gorgeous looking watch. Wear it in the best of health. :-!


----------



## Barnaby

Wow! That's an incredible watch. I am envious...extremely so. Lange make tremendous watches - and the others in the photos are pretty impressive as well.


----------



## tonyb1971

I hate you....GGGRRRR....jealousy is a curse!!!!
Seriously- that is a collection I would sell my MOTHER for!!!!


----------



## asadtiger

congrats Amine....thats an awesome addition...Lange is so traditional, classic and very pretty....great choice...

BUT what is AMAZING further is that you have a GREAT collection overall too...PP Nautilus, JLC worldtimer, AP ROO Safari, PAMs, Daytona, Omega, Longines Legend Diver and more and more amazing watches...man awesome....plz share pictures of your collection...we will all love it...big thumbsup to you Amine


----------



## Beau8

Congrats~Looks fantastic! ;-)


----------



## amine

Thanks everyone for your warm comments, it keeps me going :-!:thanks


----------



## amine

asadtiger said:


> congrats Amine....thats an awesome addition...Lange is so traditional, classic and very pretty....great choice...
> 
> BUT what is AMAZING further is that you have a GREAT collection overall too...PP Nautilus, JLC worldtimer, AP ROO Safari, PAMs, Daytona, Omega, Longines Legend Diver and more and more amazing watches...man awesome....plz share pictures of your collection...we will all love it...big thumbsup to you Amine


Thanks a bunch my friend :thanks, here's what you asked me for, hope you'll enjoy these few pics :roll:
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking :thanks


----------



## kiwidj

Best of the best right there! What an absolutely amazing collection. :-!


----------



## kiwidj

amine said:


> Thanks everyone for your warm comments, it keeps me going :-!:thanks


Amine, mate, I have to ask, what's next on your must-have list??


----------



## asadtiger

oh wow!...I dont know what to appreciate more: your GREAT kindness in replying so soon with such great pictures so generously or your AWE INSPIRING collection?...I'll go turn wise:

one often enough keeps asking many ppl to share their collections on the foum and I never got a reply in such kindness...and I thought you had a much legitimate right to snobbery or haughtiness given your HUGE and EXCEPTIONAL collection ...thank you so much.

and coming to your collection, it is so big, diverse and classy...those JeanRichard chronos I had never seen before and are just stunning...the two time zone VC,PP,JLC and GMT IIC are very very handsome...then there are the chronos: the chrono Radiomir is out of this world on white stitching leather and the left hand Oris chrono day-date is also something I had never seen,the TAGs, SLR, Carrera, aquaracer and microtimer (if thats what it is called) are cool together with the chrono Zenith and the exceptional AP ROO Safari and the very pretty jeanrichard chronos...man what can one say? add to that the classic Longines Lindbergh and my current fav of all watches, the Legend Diver, and you got a collection many really only dream of....thank you so much...I'd like to discuss a lot of watches with someone with so much excposure and experience, but heres just a few questions I am sure all will love to know:

1). How on earth do you ever decide what to wear on any given day?
2). related to the first, which ones get the most wrist time? 
3). which is/has been your fav of all and why? (you may list the top three you cant give relative preference in)
4). which was a watch purchase that surprised you with its quality while you weren;t expenting? 
5). are you an impulsive buyer or do you buy after research? If you did buy some on impulse, how did the result turn out?
6). which is the next watch you are dreaming of?

HAHAHAHA..I know this sounds o much like an interview, but I was just too tempted to ask...

thank you very very much once again for sharing your collection.

regards,
Asad A Awan


----------



## amine

kiwidj said:


> Amine, mate, I have to ask, what's next on your must-have list??


Together with the Lange time zone when it lands, this magnificent timepiece from Breguet that makes me loose my mind  i'm hunting it everywhere since a while, i hope i can find one soon :roll:


----------



## crabman

Ok, I admit it, I am a wee bit envious. In a good way though.


----------



## Watch986

Wonderful collection, love the Lange1, one of my all time favorites. Love your Maurice Lacroix and your JeanRichards! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BaCaitlin

Holy cow that is quite a collection. Must be worth a small...wait..I mean large fortune

With that amount of high end watches, you can start a business renting your watches to people who attend high profile gala events..


----------



## amine

...and I thought you had a much legitimate right to snobbery or haughtiness given your HUGE and EXCEPTIONAL collection ...thank you so much.

Mate, first of all "Happy New Year yeaaaahhhh:-!"
Second, i have no right to snobbery and haughtiness, those are just watches and we're all here to discuss fun topics and share the same hobby and affection we have towards our toys (watches) and moreover i'm a very down to earth guy and will always be ;-)

Now to answer your questions:

1). How on earth do you ever decide what to wear on any given day? *I don't think too much, just grab what matches my outfit *
2). related to the first, which ones get the most wrist time? *PP/VC/AP/DAYTONA/SANTOS 100/IWC 5001*
3). which is/has been your fav of all and why? (you may list the top three you cant give relative preference in) *PP (My Grail) /VC (Versatile yet very classy and dressy and a most beautiful dial) /DAYTONA (Classy, sporty, easy to wear with any outfit and so much wanted by everyone in the street...at least here lol)*
4). which was a watch purchase that surprised you with its quality while you weren;t expenting? *JeanRichard*
5). are you an impulsive buyer or do you buy after research? If you did buy some on impulse, how did the result turn out? *I always do my homework, plus i'm targeting only hi-ends since a while, my taste has changed (guess i'm getting older lol)*
6). which is the next watch you are dreaming of? *Got a bunch on my "to do list"hehehe, next one is the A.Lange Time zone (platinum) followed by the Breguet shown on the picture posted in this thread, also will probably get a A.Lange Langematik Perpetual...damn my list is long :-d the hunt never ends my friend haha*

HAHAHAHA..I know this sounds o much like an interview, but I was just too tempted to ask...

thank you very very much once again for sharing your collection. *No thanks needed mate, i 'm very pleased you asked, Cheers bud |>*

regards,
Asad A Awan[/QUOTE]


----------



## BenL

Absolutely amazing collection, Amine. Truly the best and most representative each manufacturer has to offer. I am humbled and impressed by your watches. :-!:-!


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> i'm a very down to earth guy and will always be ;-)


I can attest to that, boys. Great guy, Amine.:-!


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> Together with the Lange time zone when it lands, this magnificent timepiece from Breguet that makes me loose my mind  i'm hunting it everywhere since a while, i hope i can find one soon :roll:


That one there makes me a bit weak in the knees, too. :-d:-d

Gotta love those complications! b-)


----------



## MattyS

Thank you, thank you for sharing those pictures. Great photos, and I can't find words for your collection.

May you live 100 years or more to give each of those the wrist time they deserve!

Best,

Matty


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Aaaahhhhh - I see that you have *THE* chronograph in your collection too.

(Zenith "El Primero", of course!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mngambler

BaCaitlin said:


> Holy cow that is quite a collection. Must be worth a small...wait..I mean large fortune
> 
> With that amount of high end watches, you can start a business renting your watches to people who attend high profile gala events..


lol...I'd give him a couple hundred just to sit in that room for an hour and try them all on, absolutely amazing


----------



## MikeyT

My mind is boggled. Your collection is, is, words fail me. I hope you'll excuse a question from a barbarian, but what is this Longines? It seems to have a 15 hour dial.


----------



## amine

MikeyT said:


> My mind is boggled. Your collection is, is, words fail me. I hope you'll excuse a question from a barbarian, but what is this Longines? It seems to have a 15 hour dial.


Hey mate, thanks for your kind words :thanks and Happy New Year by the way :-!, this Longines is the Angle Hour Watch designed by colonel Lindbergh (it's called also Longines Lindbergh) it has been re-issued in 47 mm size and holds the biggest watch movement if i'm correct :think:, the rotating bezel has a ruler fonction together with the inner subdial (referring to the beige color 60 subdial) it comes with a map and a scale to teach the owner how to use those instruments (reminds me of my Breitling Navitimer which also comes with similar docs) her's a link for you where you can find additional infos buddy ;-)

http://www.watchsites.net/watches/longines-lindbergh-hour-angle-specs-pictures/


----------



## MikeyT

Thanks, Amine. I appreciate the reply. I have seen reference to the Longines Lindberg, but never saw one until now. It's a stunning watch.


----------



## Bruno.M

Nice collection Amine, great taste as well! Must take a while to look for the right pieces  Can I ask you one question;
What do you consider to be the watch that started your collection? So probably your first watch?

Kind Regards!

Bruno


----------



## ezcheese

Congrats Amine! The Lange 1 is a classic beauty. :-!


----------



## european.aristocrat

amine said:


> Together with the Lange time zone when it lands, this magnificent timepiece from Breguet that makes me loose my mind  i'm hunting it everywhere since a while, i hope i can find one soon :roll:


that Breguet is beautiful. you have a wonderful collection. i really like that you have many different manufacturers. some people lock on to 2 or 3 brands and overkill. you have a great range. i really like that you have the new frederique constant brand represented, i like their watches alot. you definitely need a breguet in there too. you can never have too many Lange's.


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> Hey mate, thanks for your kind words :thanks and Happy New Year by the way :-!, this Longines is the Angle Hour Watch designed by colonel Lindbergh (it's called also Longines Lindbergh) it has been re-issued in 47 mm size and holds the biggest watch movement if i'm correct :think:, the rotating bezel has a ruler fonction together with the inner subdial (referring to the beige color 60 subdial) it comes with a map and a scale to teach the owner how to use those instruments (reminds me of my Breitling Navitimer which also comes with similar docs) her's a link for you where you can find additional infos buddy ;-)
> 
> http://www.watchsites.net/watches/longines-lindbergh-hour-angle-specs-pictures/


Ah, good stuff. I was not aware of this model either before. You are a true watch connasseur! :-!


----------



## amine

FroFro said:


> Nice collection Amine, great taste as well! Must take a while to look for the right pieces  Can I ask you one question;
> What do you consider to be the watch that started your collection? So probably your first watch?
> 
> Kind Regards!
> 
> Bruno


Hey Bruno, thanks for your comments mate :thanks i appreciate it a lot 
My sickness for watches started the day my father offerd me a Citizen plastic watch WR 100 meters when i was 11 years old, at that time i was a big fan of the pool/beach/ocean and spent my spare time in the water, couldn't tell you how was i intrigued by a watch that doesn't take water when you dive or do some snorkeling :-d since then i started to save my pocket money to buy every 3 to 4 months a Casio or a Swatch instead of candies and small kid's stuff lol :-d:-! then later on my taste changed and i started to make money on my own (got a job) and here i am today still not yet recovering from this sickness and will probably never haha


----------



## amine

Good people, thanks from the bottom of my heart for your kind words and compliments, this encourages me to keep up the good work in collecting and hunting these small time instruments that we all love and cherish :-!:thanks


----------



## jabstick420

BaCaitlin said:


> Holy cow that is quite a collection. Must be worth a small...wait..I mean large fortune
> 
> With that amount of high end watches, you can start a business renting your watches to people who attend high profile gala events..


NICE!!! if you ever need a personal assistant let me know!!!


----------



## amine

By chance found an old pic of my GP which i left in my country so here it is :-!


----------



## BenL

amine said:


> Good people, thanks from the bottom of my heart for your kind words and compliments, this encourages me to keep up the good work in collecting and hunting these small time instruments that we all love and cherish :-!:thanks


Keep up the good work! I'm sure I speak for more than myself when I say your collection is stunning and inspiring, to say the least. :-!


----------



## viper_

I share the feelings of one of the posters above.... words fail me to express what I felt after seeing your collection!!

Firstly, thanks a lot for being kind enough to share your collection and replying to other member's posts/queries. Secondly, your stunning, jaw dropping collection has inspired me to work even harder and someday have a collection as exquisite as yours!!

All the best 'n happy collecting


----------



## mdrums

Wow...nice stuff!


----------



## Tzzird

Am I the only one that noticed the half dozen or so xbox 360 games in one of Amine's many watch pictures? Never thought an avid gamer could also be an avid watch enthusiast!


----------



## Terry M.

*sigh* I can only dream of a collection like that. All those great watches and to top it off you just purchased my grail, the Lange 1. *sigh*


----------



## jstein5117

Dude, what do you do for a living? Seriously...


----------



## saintsman

I've mentioned this before as one of the reasons I love coming to this site.

Not one suggestion of jealousy or accusations of showing off, but just people in awe and admiration for having a fantastic collection and their gratitude for sharing it with us.

You don't find that behaviour on most discussion sites more the pity.


----------



## playtime

that is one astounding collection! Many thanks! I just love the fact that your taste is so broad....

I would guess one possible watch would be something that you would conceive yourself. With such a collection I would gather that you have your own well-developed thoughts on what you would like to see! Now THAT would be an intriguing watch!

many thanks and warm regards


----------



## Donut

OK Amine....my head is spinning and I think I need a cigarette.
_*...and I don't even smoke.*_ ;-)

Congratulations mate....outstanding. :-!

Enjoy them all in the very best of health.

Rob


----------



## Sponon

Outstanding collection, amine 

This thread is my favourite on WUS! Kind of you to taking the time and post all these photos.

What do you think about the AP ROO Safari? That`s my ultimate grail these days. How is the accuracy? Such a great timepiece


----------



## ces

i am just speechless!
what an outstanding collection.
thankyou for sharing amine.
bet you wish you were an octopus so you could give them all more wrist time


----------



## RJRJRJ

A typical amazing post by Amine. Youve made just a few of us extremely jealous 

That Lange 1 is a beast. I love that thing. Its without question, one of the nicest watches ever made.


----------



## Natura Vergine

Congrats. It is not easy to find an uglier watch. No wonder. It is made in a country where cars like Trabant and Wartburg used to be produced. Former DDR. Since a few years ago they are trying to design watches. Not very successfully. They should hire somebody else to do it for them. Movements are nicely finished, though.


----------



## Natura Vergine

A beautiful and impressive collection. Apart from Lange.


----------



## instant

"since a few years ago they are trying to design watches".. :-x


----------



## WatchFiend1

Great Collection Amine,

I hope one day to match it. I have a LONG way to go but I am still young :-d

Its good to hear your down to earth, I am not to sure if your too familiar with the "watch snob" from askmen.com- probably a fictional character made by a writer but you could show him a thing or two about being a classy and respectful watch owner. 

Remember its not about being better then others, its about a true appreciation for something that is being lost in this technological world, craftmanship. All of your watches represent that.

Awsome to see. All the best.


----------



## jobryan

amine said:


>


 Hah! i love the xbox games in the background


----------



## Iliyan

WOW! This is the most amazing collection that I have seen and will probably ever see! Thank you SO much for your post, it left me completely speechless. You have great taste for great watches. Your collection is really inspirational!


----------



## mabboud

sorry if i offend anybody by bringing back a thread that has been so long gone... but i just missed it so! :-d

i was jst hoping to ask amine a few follow up questions to asadtiger's- if anythings changed since then, esp since the addition of the Lange 1 to your collection , and possibly any others since then??  haha

1) which tend to get the most wrist time these days?
2) what would you say are your top 3 overall?
3) any that you feel dont get as much wear as you would like?
4) and grails/ next in line? 

cheers! :thanks
michael


----------



## loulou

mabboud said:


> sorry if i offend anybody by bringing back a thread that has been so long gone... but i just missed it so! :-d
> 
> i was jst hoping to ask amine a few follow up questions to asadtiger's- if anythings changed since then, esp since the addition of the Lange 1 to your collection , and possibly any others since then??  haha
> 
> 1) which tend to get the most wrist time these days?
> 2) what would you say are your top 3 overall?
> 3) any that you feel dont get as much wear as you would like?
> 4) and grails/ next in line?
> 
> cheers! :thanks
> michael


He did answer this on the first page.

And amine, you're my hero. You inspire me when I work and I really look forward to earn enough money to be able to afford at least one beatiful watch. I just got my Calibre de Cartier and can't stop looking at it. 
Btw: I'm only 15 years old..


----------



## amine

loulou said:


> I just got my Calibre de Cartier and can't stop looking at it.
> Btw: I'm only 15 years old..


You're 15 only and you got a calibre de Cartier already? You're my Hero then :-!
At this pace, i'm pretty sure when you'll reach 35 like me you're gonna have a museum of Horology at home ;-) keep up the good work mate |>


----------



## mabboud

amine said:


> You're 15 only and you got a calibre de Cartier already? You're my Hero then :-!
> At this pace, i'm pretty sure when you'll reach 35 like me you're gonna have a museum of Horology at home ;-) keep up the good work mate |>


oh yeah? well i'm only a few years older, and i already have..... a fossil and a timex? well, im saving... :think: lol

very jealous loulou, keep it up!

and amine, not too bad yourself! i knew you had a wonderful collection, and at 35! just imagine the possibilities by 60....


----------



## VoiceOfSticks

Your local dealers must really like to see you walk into the store! Haha, great collection, enjoy!


----------



## Spiederia

Damn, I could not afford even the maintenance on those watches....awesome collection!


----------



## gatsuk

WOW!!!!! i can work my bottom off all my life and it won't even be enough to purchase at least one of those pieces.
Amine, that collection is the ''best'' i have seen. and i mean the very best! it's just awesome. I can't even explain it. whew!
owning those timepieces would just simply be too much for me. it's too overwhelming. 
and your handling it pretty well.
and such humility. hat's off to you man!:-!:-!:-!

wear it all in good health!

with respect,

James


----------



## CUSO

Beautiful! My only question to you is, how do you pay for them? What I mean is, do you write a check? Wire it? Cash? AD or Gray market, or both? Finance ( which I strongly oppose), but if it works for you, great? Do you always try on before you buy? Thanks for your patience in answering our questions


----------



## amine

CUSO said:


> Beautiful! My only question to you is, how do you pay for them? What I mean is, do you write a check? Wire it? Cash? AD or Gray market, or both? Finance ( which I strongly oppose), but if it works for you, great? Do you always try on before you buy? Thanks for your patience in answering our questions


Cash always, AD always, i do researchs before buying and of course i try on prior to pulling the trigger, i hope i answered your questions mate


----------



## omegaomegaomega

This is insane. Love it.


----------



## NWP627

A beautiful watch that joined a beautiful collection, congratulations. Wear them all in the best of health.
N


----------



## Miniature tiger

amine said:


> By chance found an old pic of my GP which i left in my country so here it is :-!


Goodness me, what a *beautiful* watch! I love it!
Amine, I would like to thank you sincerely for your kindness and generosity in answering all of our questions and posting pictures of your incredible collection. All of them are things of great beauty, and the collection itself is greater than the sum of it's parts. I hope that you continue to get a lot of pleasure out of watch collecting for a long, long time to come!

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you, too!


----------

